# Интернет > Графика >  Corel Video Studio Pro

## IIhorSIS

Corel Video Studio Pro X2 12.0.98.0 + Rus
Компания Corel выпустила новую версию программы VideoStudio Pro X2, ранее известную как Ulead VideoStudio Pro. Эта программа предназначена для обработки видео и позиционируется как простое решение для домашних пользователей.
Среди новых функций, которые касаются редактирования видео, можно выделить модуль Painting Creator для рисования поверх видео и записи движений пользователя, новую коллекцию фильтров для имитации различных дефектов, возникавших на старых пленках, упрощено применение эффектов перехода. Также добавлена возможность автоматического применения эффектов панорамирования и приближения к лицам на фотографиях, упрощены возможности обрезки. Кроме этого, теперь можно изменять размеры всех элементов интерфейса программы, настраивая ее внешний вид так, как того требует текущее задание.

*Размер файла:* 171,15 МБ
*Лекарство:* в наличии
СКАЧАТЬ Corel Video Studio Pro X2 12.0.98.0 + Rus

----------


## syncro

Ссылка сдохла...

----------

